# Slide compatability



## Peanut4570 (Apr 15, 2016)

Will a gen3 slide work on a gen 4 frame?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Peanut4570 said:


> Will a gen3 slide work on a gen 4 frame?


As long as it's the same model. G26 on a G26, G30 on a G30 etc.


----------

